# Simple '96 Pathy stereo question



## Topshelf (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I decided to post this one in here since I've been bombarding the Truck forum the last few days. lol 

Anyway, on a '96 Pathfinder WITHOUT the BOSE system, do I need a special adapter to install a new head unit? Or is that only needed on the Bose equipped models? I know there are 2 subs, just not sure if that's both models or not. Ofcourse I'll use the wiring harness adapter, but according to Crutchfield, they have a $40 adapter listed as needed.

Thanks


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

wiat, you have two subs that came factory? but you dont have the bose system?


----------



## Topshelf (Apr 10, 2004)

No, that's what I'm trying to find out. Is it only the Bose equipped models that have the subs, therefore needed the adapter??? Crutchfield says I need it for my non-bose system. But circuit city says I do not need the adapter.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

You do not need the adapter if you dont have the bose system. Its not like crutchfield to be wrong, but the BOSE adapter shouldnt be needed for a NON-BOSE system


----------



## Topshelf (Apr 10, 2004)

That's what I thought. Thanks man. 

Hey, just out of curiousity, would a 2001 Pathfinder Bose stereo with in-dash 6 cd-changer work in my non-bose '96 Pathfinder? I'm guessing it wouldn't...amps and all. But it would be a very nice upgrade if it does.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Topshelf said:


> But it would be a very nice upgrade if it does.


no, it really wouldn't

I have yet to hear a Bose system that I actually enjoy listening to, this includes their several thousand dollar HT systems and $200 sets of headphones. Bose is the biggest con artist in the audio community today.


----------



## Topshelf (Apr 10, 2004)

I called up Crutchfield today and talked to a tech about the radio install. He told me that even the NON-bose models need the adapter. There is an amp back there that needs to be bypassed. Either that or run new speaker wires, and that isn't going to happen. Very odd.


----------

